# Nook color: Android w/o rooting



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a really nice development for Nook color owners. You can now load the latest version of Android, called Honeycomb, on a cheap SD card and run Android without rooting your Nook. When you remove the SD card and restart your Nook, it's back to running its native Nook color version of Android.

Honeycomb looks really nice. You can even download the Kindle app and read Kindle books on your color Nook. And of course all the Android apps are available when running in Honeycomb. One more thing about Honeycomb -- it's the first version of Android designed specifically for tablets rather than smartphones. Here is a link that explains it:

http://www.the-ebook-reader.com/nook-color-honeycomb.html


----------



## ella_drake (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for this! My husband keeps trying to steal my NookColor to root it.  
I don't want to because I don't really want it for multi-use, but when I travel it'd be nice to be able to do a few other things on it.


----------

